# Carbon Monoxide in e-cigs



## Hooked (10/12/19)

https://tobaccocontrol.bmj.com/content/early/2019/11/25/tobaccocontrol-2019-055078

Abstract
"The e-fluid heated in electronic cigarettes (e-cigarettes) is largely composed of organic compounds, specifically propylene glycol, vegetable glycerin and flavouring compounds. When heated, as it is in an e-cigarette, the chemical species in this fluid have the potential to oxidise into carbon monoxide (CO) and other species. Using diode laser spectroscopy, the concentration of CO in e-cigarette mainstream effluent as a function of e-cigarette power and flavour was measured. Carbon monoxide concentration was found to be a direct function of the power of the resistive heating. At the highest powers testable using commercial e-cigarette components, the maximum CO concentration measured was over 180 ppm. The flavouring compounds in the e-fluid also had an effect on the concentration of carbon monoxide present in the effluent."

[And here's what Farsalinos has to say]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/12/19)

It does make one realise that the recommended wattage for a coil is there for a reason, but I wonder how many vapers comply with it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (10/12/19)

It comes down to the ohms one use. The fancy exotic coils that go down to less than 0.1 ohms can be used at higher watts. But not 200w!

Dr F is correct. Cleito coils come in 0.4 and 0.2 ohms. Most likely burnt cotton that they measured.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/19)

I guess that it is time for me to stop vaping at 200W. I really like the clouds but I go through a lot of cotton and juice.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

